# Hilfe für Kauf eines neuen Gaming-PC



## DadYouRock (27. Dezember 2020)

Hallo liebe Freunde!

Ich habe vor, mir nach fast 10 Jahren wieder einen Gaming-PC zuzulegen. Deshalb brauche ich etwas Hilfe.

Ich spiele eigentlich nur Ego-Shooter wie Doom, Metro, Wolfenstein etc. Dies allerdings gerne in höchster Auflösung.
Auch aktuelle Games wie Cyberpunk, Red Dead Redemption oder COD sollten in hohen/höchsten Auflösungen spielbar sein.

Der PC sollte auch in 2-3 Jahren noch up to date sein bzw. sich gut aufrüsten lassen (Grafikkarte, RAM etc.).

Ich wollte ungefähr 2500 Euro anlegen.

Was würdet Ihr Euch an meiner Stelle zulegen??

Vielen Dank,

Alex


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2020)

Also, für einen absoluten Top-PC braucht man eigentlich 1500€, MAXIMAL 1800€ auszugeben. Nur für 4K-Gaming kann es ggf. noch mehr sein.

Aber eben nur "eigentlich". Denn aktuell hast du einen extrem miesen Zeitpunkt für den Kauf erwischt. Der Grafikkarten-Markt ist quasi leergefegt, und da, wo du Grafikkarten bekommst, sind die Preise oft mind. 50% höher als noch im September/Oktober. Und auch einige CPUs sind betroffen. Ich würde Dir raten, abzuwarten. Dann bekommst du nämlich nen PC mit einem AMD Ryzen 3800X oder Intel Core i7, gutem Mainboard, 32GB RAM, Gehäuse&co, 2TB SSD sowie einer Nvidia GeForce RTX 3080 für ca 1500-1700€. Aktuell aber kostet allein die RTX 3080 schon mindestens 1100€ statt ca 700€ - das ist irre.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (27. Dezember 2020)

Was heißt bei dir eigentlich in höchster Auflösung?


----------



## DadYouRock (27. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, für einen absoluten Top-PC braucht man eigentlich 1500€, MAXIMAL 1800€ auszugeben. Nur für 4K-Gaming kann es ggf. noch mehr sein.
> 
> Aber eben nur "eigentlich". Denn aktuell hast du einen extrem miesen Zeitpunkt für den Kauf erwischt. Der Grafikkarten-Markt ist quasi leergefegt, und da, wo du Grafikkarten bekommst, sind die Preise oft mind. 50% höher als noch im September/Oktober. Und auch einige CPUs sind betroffen. Ich würde Dir raten, abzuwarten. Dann bekommst du nämlich nen PC mit einem AMD Ryzen 3800X oder Intel Core i7, gutem Mainboard, 32GB RAM, Gehäuse&co, 2TB SSD sowie einer Nvidia GeForce RTX 3080 für ca 1500-1700€. Aktuell aber kostet allein die RTX 3080 schon mindestens 1100€ statt ca 700€ - das ist irre.



Ja, das habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Praktisch alle sinnvollen Grafikkarten sind ausverkauft, Prozessoren sind auch sehr teuer im Moment. Abwarten wäre wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung. Aber auf welche Wartezeit muss ich mich da einstellen??


----------



## DadYouRock (27. Dezember 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Was heißt bei dir eigentlich in höchster Auflösung?



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass WQHD bzw. derzeit mehr als ausreicht, oder? Braucht man unbedingt UHD??


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2020)

DadYouRock schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass WQHD bzw. derzeit mehr als ausreicht, oder? Braucht man unbedingt UHD??


 Man "braucht" an sich nichts - 4K kann halt NOCH feiner aussehen, braucht aber viel mehr Leistung. So ganz grob: Bei WQHD hast du etwa 30% weniger Bilder pro Sekunde als bei Full-HD, bei 4K sind es eher 60-70% weniger. Bei einem normalen Sitzabstand ist an sich ein 27 Zoll-WQHD für Gamer ideal, und wenn man WEGEN 4K bei den Details Abstriche machen muss, ist es in WHQD bei vollen Details mindestens genauso hübsch. Hinzu kommt, dass du bei WQHD problemlos sehr schnelle Displays mit 144Hz und "Sync"-Features nutzen kannst. Bei 4K ist das nicht oder nur mit Umwegen möglich, da die Datenrate für die Bilder nicht ausreicht, außer Grafikkarte UND Monitor haben schon HDMI 2.1 und supporten es zu 100%.

Ich würde auf WQHD setzen.


Und wegen der Wartezeit: es sollte in ein paar Wochen wieder besser aussehen, aber auch nicht wirklich gut. Aber die Produktion der neuen Karten sollten dann wieder ganz gut laufen, so dass du ZB eine RTX 3070 oder 3080 für "nur" 20% Aufpreis im Vergleich zur UVP bekommen wirst. Das wäre noch okay, da ja auch in normalen Zeiten einzelne Top-Modelle 20-30% mehr kosten als das billigste Modelle einer Grafikkarte. 

Bei den CPUs: Ein Ryzen 5600X oder 5800X wäre ideal, falls die zu dem Preis zu haben sind, die AMD vorsieht. Derzeit sind die deutlich teurer. Dafür sind aber die Intel Core i7-10700-Modelle beim Preis in Ordnung.

Ich würde versuchen, noch bis Februar zu warten, und falls es schon vorher besser aussieht, ist das umso besser. Da du ja ein SEHR großes Budget hast, brauchst du dich nicht zu sehr zu ärgern, falls du zB Ende Januar für 1800€ einen PC kaufst und es dann Anfang März vielleicht nur 1600€ wären, oder? 

Ganz grundsätzlich abseits der CPU und Grafikkarte: Gute Gehäuse gibt es ab ca 50-60€, mehr als 100€ sind nicht nötig. MIDI-Tower reichen völlig aus, moderne Kühlungen sind um Welten besser als noch vor 10 Jahren, man braucht kein Monster-Gehäuse für einen leisen PC. Netzteil: modular, so ab 80€, 650-600Watt. SSD: eine M.2-SSD für 100-120€ mit 1000GB sollte man nehmen, vielleicht noch eine 1000GB-2,5 Zoll-SSD (80€) oder 2000GB-Festplatte (50 Euro). Mainboard: wenn du nicht übertakten willst, reicht eines für 70-100€ dicke aus. Ansonsten eher 150€ aufwärts. RAM: 2x16GB DDR4-3200 kosten 110-130€. Kühler: ohne Übertaktung 30-40€, mit Übertaktung eher ab 45 Euro aufwärts.


----------



## DadYouRock (29. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Man "braucht" an sich nichts - 4K kann halt NOCH feiner aussehen, braucht aber viel mehr Leistung. So ganz grob: Bei WQHD hast du etwa 30% weniger Bilder pro Sekunde als bei Full-HD, bei 4K sind es eher 60-70% weniger. Bei einem normalen Sitzabstand ist an sich ein 27 Zoll-WQHD für Gamer ideal, und wenn man WEGEN 4K bei den Details Abstriche machen muss, ist es in WHQD bei vollen Details mindestens genauso hübsch. Hinzu kommt, dass du bei WQHD problemlos sehr schnelle Displays mit 144Hz und "Sync"-Features nutzen kannst. Bei 4K ist das nicht oder nur mit Umwegen möglich, da die Datenrate für die Bilder nicht ausreicht, außer Grafikkarte UND Monitor haben schon HDMI 2.1 und supporten es zu 100%.
> 
> Ich würde auf WQHD setzen.
> 
> ...



Wow, das hilft mir doch schon mal sehr weiter. Vielen Dank dafür.
Eine Ryzen 5800X CPU und eine Geforce RTX 3080 sind fest eingeplant. Bei den Mainboards schwanke ich noch zwischen MSI MPG X570 GAMING PRO CARBON WIFI und dem ASUS ROG STRIX X570 Gaming. Da bin ich auch für die Zukunft ganz gut gerüstet.
2x 16 GB DDR 4 - 3600 (bei gutem Angebot) sind auch vorgesehen.
Ich wollte mir auch zwei Samsung PCIe 4.0 Festplatten einbauen (Samsung 980 PRO), eine kleine für Windows, die andere etwas größer für den Rest. Allerdings unterstützt wohl nur das Asus 2x PCIe 4.0.

Ich frage mich allerdings auch, ob es da zu Problemen kommen wird, wenn 2 SSD´s mit PCIe 4.0 parallel laufen. Nehmen die sich nicht gegenseitig die Geschwindigkeit weg? Was wäre denn hier die optimale Mischung?

Alles andere ist erst mal optional


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2020)

DadYouRock schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir auch zwei Samsung PCIe 4.0 Festplatten einbauen (Samsung 980 PRO), eine kleine für Windows, die andere etwas größer für den Rest. Allerdings unterstützt wohl nur das Asus 2x PCIe 4.0.


 Das ist, sorry, unsinnig   Es macht bei SSD überhaupt keinen Sinn, eine kleine SSD extra nur für Windows zu haben. Hol dir EINE große SSD, fertig. Bei Festplatten war das noch anders, aber bei SSD bringt es nichts, die Dinge auf mehrere Laufwerke zu verteilen.

Außerdem würde ich nicht die teure Samsung-SSD nehmen. Das "pro" ist für Unternehmen wichtig, die enorm viel pro Tag auf die SSD schreiben müssen. Für nen privaten PC solltest du eher ZB eine Gigabyte Aorus-SSD nehmen. Da gibt es 2TB für 330€ - die ist auf dem Papier ein wenig langsamer als die von Samsung, aber hier kommt der zweite Hinweis: die "MB pro Sekunde" sind bei weitem nicht so wichtig, wie du vielleicht denkst.

Bei ner SSD ist der große Vorteil im Vergleich zu HDDs, dass sie keine Zugriffszeit hat - ob die Daten dann aber mit 500, 2500 oder 5000 MB/s fließen, merkst du so gut wie nie. Bei Spielen zB werden ja nicht 50 Sekunden "daten geladen", wenn es 50 Sekunden dauert, bis du anfangen kannst. Das eigentliche Datenladen nimmt nur einen kleinen Teil ein. Du hast dann zB statt 40 Sekunden per HDD mit einer superschnellen M.2-SSD nur noch 10 Sekunden, mit einer 2,5-SATA-SSD aber auch nur 12-13 Sekunden. 

Hier zB mal ein Test: https://techtest.org/bringt-schnell...klich-etwas-nvme-vs-sata-vs-hdd-spielen-2019/  da siehst du eine HDD (die Seagate Iron Wolf) im Vergleich zu SSDs. Zwischen SATA und schneller PCIe3.0-SSD gibt es kaum einen Unterschied. 

Oder hier sogar mal eine 4.0-SSD von WD Black: Schau beim Punkt "Game Level Loading": https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/9664/wd-black-sn850-1tb-nvme-2-ssd/index.html  sie lädt in gut 10 Sekunden, eine HDD braucht 37 Sekunden - eine "schlechte" M.2-SSD braucht aber auch nur 12 Sekunden (Patriot P300, die liest je nach Modellvariante mit maximal 2100 MB/s). Da siehst du, dass auch der Unterschied bei 3.0/4.0 kaum der Rede wert ist.




> Ich frage mich allerdings auch, ob es da zu Problemen kommen wird, wenn 2 SSD´s mit PCIe 4.0 parallel laufen. Nehmen die sich nicht gegenseitig die Geschwindigkeit weg? Was wäre denn hier die optimale Mischung?


 Das weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber ich würde es ja sowieso sein lassen.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (3. Januar 2021)

Also ich selber nutze auch 3 SSD. Eine kleine für Windows und 2 mal 2TB. 
Meine Festplatten habe ich in der Regel länger als mein Mainboard usw, deswegen muss da wohl mal rund alle 5 Jahre oder so formatiert werden. So verliere ich nur Windows und die ganzen Spiele und sonstige Daten sind auf den anderen Platten. Hab auf der Windowsplatte lediglich noch andere Programme oben, die man eh neu installieren muss wenn man Win neu macht. Spiele usw kann man heutzutage meist reparieren oder die installieren fehlendes selber nach. Deswegen denke ich, dass Windows separat zu installieren durchaus Sinn machen kann. Somal sich Datensicherung mit 2 Platten besser macht als wenn man nur eine hat, da man das halt woanders speichert. Bin ich so von früher gewohnt 

Ich lebe auch gerne noch nach dem Motto, wenn eine kaputt geht hab ich ja noch eine andere und muss nicht gleich los was neues kaufen 
Aber ich würde auch nur normale SSD kaufen...die Unterschiede fallen kaum ins Gewicht, ausser du kopierst viele GB von einer auf die andere Platte.

Und 4k beim Spielen am PC  finde ich auch ehrlich gesagt unnötig. Bei Konsolen würde ich sagen OK, da sitzt man auf der Couch und spielt meist mit einem großen Fernseher. Aber beim PC??
Weiß ja nicht wie nah du dran sitzt und wie der Monitor ist,  aber hast du dir mal sowas angesehen? Vergleiche angeschaut? Ich ich rede nicht von Standbildern...
Und 4K mit vollen Details mit der 3080 wird glaube auch nicht so lange funktionieren. Da dürfte die jetzt schon ins schwitzen kommen fürchte ich, jedenfalls wenn man es mal mit Cyberpunk probiert.

4k beim Arbeiten auf dem Desktop, Grafik- Videobearbeitung usw ist ja 4k schon besser, aber zum Spielen würde ich eher von abraten, da musst du viel Geld in Grafikkarten investieren


----------

